# People's reactons to your pipe smoking?



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking? 

Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking? 

Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?

Also is it socially aceptable to pipe smoke or even cigs/cigar smoke in your home-town/city?

It would be interesting to find out about different peoples' experiences as we seem to have a wide variety of people on the pipe forum, from across the globe!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?


People who know me think it's strange to see me not smoking (be it a pipe or a cigar)



> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?


Second looks are pretty common. As are dumb questions and the oh-so-wonderful "that reminds me of my grandfather".



> Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?


I smoke a pipe more often at home than in public. Usually, when out, I smoke cigars. Not for fear of ridicule, though. Mainly because it's a pain to haul around a couple of pipes, tobacco, and the accouterments.



> Also is it socially aceptable to pipe smoke or even cigs/cigar smoke in your home-town/city?


A smoking ban was recently passed here for restaurants. Smoking in bars and outside is acceptable.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

call-of-the-weird said:


> Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?


My whole state (Illinois) and metropolis (Chicago) bans smoking of any kind in all indoor "public" places except cigar stores and a small percentage of hotel rooms. This went into effect Jan. 1 of 2008, and put a large damper on things here.

I visited Ireland in October, and was disappointed to find I could not smoke cigars in most of the places there either.....besides that, it was a wonderful trip to a beautiful country.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

croatan said:


> People who know me think it's strange to see me not smoking (be it a pipe or a cigar)
> 
> Second looks are pretty common. As are dumb questions and the oh-so-wonderful "that reminds me of my grandfather".
> 
> I smoke a pipe more often at home than in public. Usually, when out, I smoke cigars. Not for fear of ridicule, though. Mainly because it's a pain to haul around a couple of pipes, tobacco, and the accouterments.


:tpd: Basically the exact same here. When I do take a pipe out to a bar or outside of my apartment, I've had a couple say "What do you have in that thing?" (In a sort of "implying" kind of voice, implying you got weed in that thing?) And of course before I can say what it really is, I get the "Can I get a hit?" which is the annoying part. But what do you expect when you see a 23year old with a pipe?


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Can't smoke anywhere here in Santa Monica.. they have special police come into your home and take you away late at night.. Smoking is worse than AIDS where I live.. I don't see daily TV ads against anything but smoking and thats sick.. I can smoke outdoors if I carry a gun and inside if I lock the doors and hide under my bed.. People all tell me I am killing babies and demand I leave the city.. I would be arrested or given a ticket if I smoked out in a public place.. Its very very sad and I do believe it is going to spread because people group all smoking together.. be it drugs, pipe, cigar, marijuana, or cigarettes.. Smoking is dead where I live..


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

For me, the older I get, the less I care what people think! 


... and I'm liking it! :tu


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?


Most appreciate the aroma and even non smokers have commented on how pleasant pipe smoke smells - obviously some blends more than others. I don't get as many compliments about the aroma of my cigars.



call-of-the-weird said:


> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?


Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?[/quote]

These two questions are related in that strangers generally don't see me smoke my pipes. Yet, this is not due to fear of ridicule, as funny looks would do not deter me, but rather practicality. I too prefer cigars whilst out, and you get just as many funny looks with these.



call-of-the-weird said:


> Also is it socially aceptable to pipe smoke or even cigs/cigar smoke in your home-town/city?


Sadly, in the UK cigars still have a connotation of decadence, which is no surprise in view of domestic prices, and occasionally you do get some odd looks, particularly when smoking larger cigars. Pipes would probably evoke more romantic associations and be stared at primarily due to increased rarity.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

My parents said "well it's better than cigarettes." here in CA as most know people act like smoking is murder in itself. I usually don't smoke in public not because I care what people think but when i'm outside a coffee shop reading/writing and smoking I want to be left alone not ridiculed or approached. Thus 95% of my smoking is done in private, however right now I'm at a Panera bread and in a bit i'm going to go light one up of the froggy.


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?


Some of them don't mind. Others love the smell of the pipe :tu



> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?


Maybe it's because I'm younger, but someone assumed it was marijauna. When I told him it was tobacco he rolled his eyes?



> Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?


Both, I was at a street fair and a lot of people were looking at me funny lol. I did see a guy walking around with a cigar and kind of wished I had a cigar rather than my pipe. Like Croatan said, it is kind of a hassel to have all the pipe stuff when you are walking around in public. Maybe I'm just a rookie at it but I'de prefer the cigar.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

you look to young to be smoking a pipe....I'M 26!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Most of the time when people find out I smoke a pipe I hear two things;
#1 " I thought only old people smoked pipes?!"

#2 Is usually something along the lines implying that I smoked Weed in my Pipe " What exactly do you smoke in YOUR pipe" etc etc

The majority of people have been brainwashed so much regarding tobacco in general I dont think it really matters what form you enjoy it in, most people turn their noses up thinking they are better than a tobacco user.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

It varies for people I know. Most of my highschool friends (I just finished my freshman year at college) think its odd, except for one friend. Me and him both started smoking at the same time, and encouraged the other to take up the habit (hes more of a cigar man, but he often borrows a pipe if we hang out). My college friends think its weird when I'm not smoking, a la croatan. Most of them started out thinking it was an odd thing, but they've pretty much all warmed up to it nicely.

Smoking is fairly frowned upon, and banned indoors everywhere except one small tobacconist thats fairly out of the way for me, since I don't have a car, and one cigar bar thats a bit of a pain to get to. There're two or three other cigar bars you can smoke in around here, but you have to be 21, and most have a "cutting fee" or something, and I'm not gonna pay $15 just to smoke one bowl.
Strangers usually just give me an odd look (well, 90% of the time no one is going to notice obviously, so I mean most of the people that do). Some ask me for a hit of my weed (right, in a nice briar, you bet...), but thats usually if I'm at a party or out fairly late, so its understandable. Theres some fake coughing/disparaging looks, but mostly those people keep silent.

I basically always smoke outside, since I live either in a dorm or wit my parents, and can't smoke in either of those places. Also, since I've usually got a bag with me carrying a few pipes, baggies of baccy, and lighter/tool is no problem.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

SAjunidog said:


> Theres some fake coughing


Those fake coughs - very irritating.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?


 They don't mind.



> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?


 Sometimes but I have always thought people stared at me. Nobody believes me until I start to point them out and usually my company concedes that they do. :r



> Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?


 Both. Fear ridicule? No way. I would love it if somebody tried to ridicule me. :bx 



> Also is it socially aceptable to pipe smoke or even cigs/cigar smoke in your home-town/city?


 Yep, NC is still a pro-tobacco state. For now.

I have experienced the "fake cough". I just smile and tell them, "that's a nasty cough you got there. I smoke alot of cigars and a pipe and I don't cough like that".


----------



## Boss Hogg (Mar 18, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> you look to young to be smoking a pipe....I'M 26!


lol..then you get extra stares :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Most that are around when I fire up my pipe love the aroma and, as has already been stated, often make comments about some relative it reminds them of. Most think the pipe smoking is cool. I wonder if it is because you don't see it much anymore.

There were a few in-laws that made some comments initially about the cigar smoking, as I only smoked cigars initially, to try to get FFF and myself to quit. That obviously didn't work so there are only a couple that make comments about it stinking every time they are around.

I don't fear ridicule either as the older I get the less I care about what others think and I suffer fools even less. :ss p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?


They mostly think it's pretty neat, and generally they are glad I am doing pipe/cigar instead of the cigarettes



call-of-the-weird said:


> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?


Really only from SOME people the first time they see it

*For cripe's sakes, who let Icehog into THE Pipe Forum?

*now, where was I? Oh yeah...



call-of-the-weird said:


> Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?


I smoke pipe/cigars in public all the time. But I do smoke less out and about than I do if I am in a single location.



call-of-the-weird said:


> Also is it socially aceptable to pipe smoke or even cigs/cigar smoke in your home-town/city?


Forgot to ask, to be honest. But again I have always been a courteous smoker so I can't imagine that I'd ever bother anyone anyway. For your specific question, we don't currently have any laws that forbid smoking in your own apt or home. But of course restaurants and bars are off limits and some of the beaches are cracking down, at least on cigarettes.

*Now, back to the REAL issue...who let Icehog into THE Pipe Forum, and how do we deal with this? *


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

I've found that my family is more accepting of pipe smoke than cigar smoke. So far I've been able to get away with smoking a pipe in the house when it gets too hot outside.


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

Well to answer my own question. 

The people who know me think that it is funny or weird that I am a pipe smoker. A common comment that I often hear is "Is it not just old men who smoke?"

My brother has taken to calling me "The Professor", since I have started pipe smoking!

I always get strange and funny looks from people who see me pipe smoking. Especially in a bar or pub when people try to take the piss out of it. I personally think pipe smoking is a great hobby and tradition which should be upheld, so peoples strange looks or comments dont bother me.

Like many other people on this forum I prefer pipe smoking at home. Carrying around all the equipment is too much hassle!

The tide is slowly beginning to turn on pipe smokers here in Northern Ireland. It was banned recently in bars, pubs and other public buildings. Pipe smoking is so rare here that I cant recall seeing a pipe smoker since I was a small child. There are still alot of cig smokers though, but even these people are being demonised by government tv advertising. Cigar smoking is not very common, most people I know only smoke cigars when they have had a few beers!

Thanks for everyones replies. It is very interesting to see how pipe smoking is still quite popular (at least on the web). Most of us have had similar experiences and problems as pipe smokers, so it is interesting to see that no matter where you live in the world, we share a lot of common things.

Happy Smoking! p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?
> 
> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?
> 
> ...


They think it is an oddity.
Strangers may say something, but it is always out of earshot.
I smoke in public, but it took quite a few years to get used to it.
We also just had a restaurant ban as well as a college campus ban. As far as I know one can still smoke in bars.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> I have experienced the "fake cough". I just smile and tell them, "that's a nasty cough you got there. I smoke alot of cigars and a pipe and I don't cough like that".


I *love* the fake cough. I blow smoke in their direction and imagine I'm peeing on their shoes.

I get the "reminds me of pa-paw" from chippies every once in a while; I guess that's a price of passing 50.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Nobody has said anything to me about me smoking a pipe. 

I have asked a couple cigar smokers that I know, what they thought about pipe smoking and if they ever tried it. Both said that is something they will do maybe when they are older. 
They don't know what they are missing. p


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?
> 
> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?
> 
> ...


People who know me laugh and shake their heads when they see me smoke my pipe. It doesn't surprise them, but I come off a bit snobbish sometimes (hey, I'm an opera singer, it comes with the territory  ) already and apparently this adds to the image.

I smoke wherever I feel like it outside, public or private. Usually I get a satisfied and slightly nostalgic look from gentlemen with some age on them and pleasant looks from most strangers. Occasionally I will receive the, "My, that smells fabulous!" comment from a total stranger.


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

ambientboy said:


> I smoke wherever I feel like it outside, public or private. Usually I get a satisfied and slightly nostalgic look from gentlemen with some age on them and pleasant looks from most strangers. Occasionally I will receive the, "My, that smells fabulous!" comment from a total stranger.


LOL!


----------



## angelusnexx (Jun 9, 2008)

I am basically stating what I wrote in the Whats your age? thread but...

I just turned 23. I either get some type of connotation that it is for weed or they think it is really strange and silly for someone my age to be engaging in such activity. It is not something that I bring up in normal conversation so very few people even know about it.

I shamefully admit that I am shy about smoking. I do not like to do it in front of others. It actually works out good for me because every smoke I get to have is relaxing alone time.


I just purchased a house near work and will be moving in the Fall. I am really looking forward to smoking whenever I please and hopefully finding a tobacco shop / other pipe smokers.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

call-of-the-weird said:


> The people who know me think that it is funny or weird that I am a pipe smoker. A common comment that I often hear is "Is it not just old men who smoke?"


That's pretty much the same reaction I've gotten from people. Especially from my family.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

luckily my family doesn't care, in fact I think they like it. I did start when I was 18 so they're use to it by now.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I smoke my pipe anywhere, usually in the car though. I haven't noticed looks from people, but when people comment it's usually positive.

I'll even smoke in the school parking lot waiting to pick my kids up and no one says a thing. I think most people know it's not pot, people just like to be funny when they make those statements.

I say as long as you can, smoke where you can and make no apologies.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I do smoke wherever I go. There are always the people who grew up in smoke-free families who are turned off by it but mostly its like this: Kids find it amusing. Women seem to find it interesting. Guys act like WTF? and older men and women smile or comment about the pipe. Anyway, I'm cool with the reactions. Pipes rule! :tu


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?


My parents and siblings are cool with it. My brother smokes a pipe as well, and has recently said he is liking it more and more over cigars. My mom calls me a "pipe whore" cause when I have the extra money I buy a pipe,if I can. I think its funny, cause compared to 90% of this board, my collection is meager. lol, I think I have 6-7 pipes and 3-4 corn cobs.



> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?


Most don't see me smoking. Although a couple female friends of mine know I smoke a pipe. One calls me old and one doesn't understand how a pipe could be used for anything but a, uh, certain "tobacco" that is green. lol

Although the owner of the local B&M was impressed with my knowledge of pipes and tobacco, which is probably because I am young. I couldn't take credit for my knowledge though. I explained to him if it wasn't for CS and all the pipe fourm members, I probably wouldn't know half as much as I do.



> Do you pipe smoke in public, or in the safety of your own home, for fear of ridicule?


I smoke in my own home, although I would love to smoke outside, I am too afraid of being arrested or something because people think that I am smoking that green "tobacco" cause I am young and pipe smoking is normally associated with older folks.



> Also is it socially acceptable to pipe smoke or even cigs/cigar smoke in your home-town/city?


In the summer I see a few older gentleman out and about walking and puffing away, so I would say no one cares. Plus lots of people walk about smoking cigarettes, so I doubt anyone cares about pipes, or cigars.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

My wife smokes cigs and our two daughters don't like it. I quit smoking when the girls were infants and stayed quit 20 years, until about 2 or 3 months ago when I took up the pipe. 

The girls still don't care for the cigs but they think the pipe is cool. Does anyone else find that weird? Of course they know I don't inhale and I'm not addicted. Unlike their mom who gets jittery when she needs a smoke (and cranky if she don't get it), I just relax on the porch and puff. Some nights I don't have time for a bowl but they don't see me go into some kind of a fit. 

As for where I smoke? On the porch or in my old Bug (not the Mercedes). The combination of pipe smoke and horsehair in the old Bug seats is a real nostalgic aroma.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

parris001 said:


> My wife smokes cigs and our two daughters don't like it. I quit smoking when the girls were infants and stayed quit 20 years, until about 2 or 3 months ago when I took up the pipe.
> 
> The girls still don't care for the cigs but they think the pipe is cool. Does anyone else find that weird? Of course they know I don't inhale and I'm not addicted. Unlike their mom who gets jittery when she needs a smoke (and cranky if she don't get it), I just relax on the porch and puff. Some nights I don't have time for a bowl but they don't see me go into some kind of a fit.
> 
> As for where I smoke? On the porch or in my old Bug (not the Mercedes). The combination of pipe smoke and horsehair in the old Bug seats is a real nostalgic aroma.


To me a pipe or even a cigar is a very different animal than a cigarette..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I get the look, hmmm old guy smoking a pipe. Nothing to see here and they move along. Of course in my mind the chicks dig it.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

floydp said:


> I get the look, hmmm old guy smoking a pipe. Nothing to see here and they move along. Of course in my mind the chicks dig it.


Good thing Mrs. floydp can't read your mind then uh? :r


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm approaching 45 so when in public with a pipe I don't get any strange looks really. I dont smoke alot when I'm out cuz in stores or places of business smoking is prohibited generally. 

Outdoors it's fine in most cities in the San Diego area so far so if I'm someplace where I've got time (waiting for an oil change or a set of tires for example) then I'll sit out in a quiet place in the parking lot and enjoy a pipe to pass the time. I do smoke in the car or truck (though usually I ride a motorcycle 95% of the time) when I go someplace though.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Regurgitating an old thread...

I'm a WWII reenactor, and let me tell you that's one environment where smoking a pipe has instant cool status - Especially if you're sporting an original pre-war pipe.

Of course the pipes only come out post-battle, whereas you can run/jump/duck/shoot pretty good with a short cigar in your teeth.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

people are sad...pipe smoking is a happy thing...dub


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I never smoke my pipe in public unless it's at a B&M. Pipe smoking is supposed to be relaxing, I can't relax with people hounding me with questions and smartass comments. It's easier just to wait it out and smoke when I have to time to be by myself.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I do 99% of my smoking at home. (naturally - I'm Hermit)
However, I do get funny looks when I'm driving with my
knees while lighting/tamping my pipe.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Sadly, my family doesn't approve of any type of smoking, so they do not know I smoke a pipe.
I wish they were more accepting, but both of my grandfathers died from smoking cigarettes so they are completely against it.


----------



## brado (May 9, 2006)

call-of-the-weird said:


> What do the people who know you, think of your pipe smoking?
> 
> Do you get strange and funny looks or comments from strangers who see you pipe smoking?
> 
> ...


My wife likes the way it smells.
I bought a pipe while I was in Oregon recently and got to smoke it in Bend, OR at this outdoor Cigar/Scotch bar with fire pits. It was so great to sit by a roaring fire, enjoy a pipe and a good scotch, and be able to look up and see millions of stars.
I think its interesting that in Oklahoma City at Buffalo Wild Wings there is s closed off bar that allows smoking...EXCEPT pipes and cigars!?!?! I guess they don't want ll that aromatic smoke to ruin the cigarette stink.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I think most people hardly notice, or notice and like the smell. People can't even tell my vehicle is smoked in if I stick to aromatics. Wife says "have you been eating chocolate?" when she kisses me after an aromatic blend...I just smile and say, maybe! (she's not impressed with smoking as a whole, and I don't blame her...I hate cigarette smoke personally, and find pipe smoking the equivalent to a tea drinker vs a coffee addict..the tea drinker is akin to the pipe smoker, in it for the quality leaf, not to inject some rush of energy to function.---anyone agree with my comparison??p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

brado said:


> I think its interesting that in Oklahoma City at Buffalo Wild Wings there is s closed off bar that allows smoking...EXCEPT pipes and cigars!?!?! I guess they don't want ll that aromatic smoke to ruin the cigarette stink.


You should sit down at a table and light a pile of camel dung. :BS


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

When I intially started with pipes I would get a funny look from my wife: "you look silly" is what she'd tell me. She also said I looked better with a cigar. Within a short time she began to accept it and now, on occasion, sit out on the deck with me when I smoke.

I normally smoke within the privacy of my backyard simply because that's where I enjoy all my smoking. My neighbors have no doubt noticed me smoking - none have commented. 

I do bring my trusty cob out with me on the ships I spent time on. Noone has said anything to me directly but conversation around me on the smoke deck picks up a bit when I light up. 

I'd classify myself as "considerate" smoker so I rarely attract attention. As others have noted, I'm not concerned too much with what people think.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

"What are you, like 65?"


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

The reactions I get are rarely negative. When I'm in public a second glance is the usual response; sometimes a person will ask me what I'm smoking or say "That smells nice - it reminds me of my father/grandfather ..." or sometimes the conversation of passersby will change to pipe smoking because they saw me.

However if I happen to point with my pipe reactions are likely to be more animated! People get excited about seeing a pipe pointed, especially if it's done correctly and with flair and perfect timing.


----------

